# New tow rig



## walters (Mar 17, 2018)

Wife and I bought us a new tow rig, well new to us, 2016 Ford F350 6.7 diesal, only 11k miles, it is haws, Had a ram 2500 6.4 hemi,
It was a very strong truck but I like the feel of a dually truck under my 38 ft 5er, pulled my camper 15 miles with it, didn't even know it was back there, put me a semi aggressive set of tires on it yesterday to make it look like 4 wheel drive suppose too


----------



## walters (Mar 17, 2018)

*Truck*

New shoes


----------



## Big7 (Mar 17, 2018)

Nice Truck!

And Camper. 

Wish I still had my Starcraft. 

Sure do miss that thing.
Bought it for a long term job in Florida
but it was just to big for camping use.
(to me anyway)


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 17, 2018)

That will do you a much better job with that 5er

Nice truck


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm not a huge dually fan, but man that's a good looking rig! Congrats!


----------



## walters (Mar 17, 2018)

*Truck*



Greene728 said:


> I'm not a huge dually fan, but man that's a good looking rig! Congrats!



Most people are not till u pull with one, they will handle a load alot better, but they are big trucks harder to park in small parking lots and all, thanks for compliments everyone


----------



## walters (Mar 17, 2018)

*Tomorrow*

Leaving tomorrow pulling to moccasin Creek for a few days to do some trout fishing and relaxing, think I'm gonna cook up some boiled peanuts..


----------



## walters (Mar 18, 2018)

*Pulling out*

Headed for the mtns...


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice looking setup. I too have the 6.7 and you're right it's a hoss. I pull my tool trailer on a regular basis and that truck doesn't know anything is behind it.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 20, 2018)

Man-oh-man.

That looks/sounds like a plan!


----------



## rospaw (Mar 21, 2018)

Really nice Truck! 
If you don't mind keep us posted on the fuel economy. Pulling and everyday driving. Thanks!


----------



## mallardsx2 (Mar 21, 2018)

I hope you have better luck out of your diesel than I have had out of mine. 

I would have kept the gas burner. lol


----------



## walters (Mar 21, 2018)

*Gas-diesal*

If u had the 6.0 diesal I can understand., If u drive one like these kids do I can understand, I've never had a problem out of one yet, and these new ones are suppose to be great motors, I done my homework..


----------



## LTZ25 (Mar 21, 2018)

walters said:


> If u had the 6.0 diesal I can understand., If u drive one like these kids do I can understand, I've never had a problem out of one yet, and these new ones are suppose to be great motors, I done my homework..


Agree !!!!!!!!!


----------



## plumber_1969 (Mar 22, 2018)

walters said:


> If u had the 6.0 diesal I can understand., If u drive one like these kids do I can understand, I've never had a problem out of one yet, and these new ones are suppose to be great motors, I done my homework..



I am praying for you that you are right. I will NEVER own another Ford after what we were put through on our 6.0. We spent over $10,000 in repairs and even after Ford settled their lawsuit with international, us consumers were bent over the barrel with no end in sight. It is tragic and the fact that Ford threw their hands up and said it's not covered anymore really had me close to postal . It is a nice looking rig though. Best of luck and safe travels.


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 22, 2018)

plumber_1969 said:


> I am praying for you that you are right. I will NEVER own another Ford after what we were put through on our 6.0. We spent over $10,000 in repairs and even after Ford settled their lawsuit with international, us consumers were bent over the barrel with no end in sight. It is tragic and the fact that Ford threw their hands up and said it's not covered anymore really had me close to postal . It is a nice looking rig though. Best of luck and safe travels.



The 6.0 is a well known lemon.  Avoid it like the plague.  Every ford diesel from 2003-2007 is cancer.   The 6.7 is a winner from what I've researched though.


----------



## walters (Mar 22, 2018)

*Thread*

Don't wanna turn this into a 6.0 blow thread...please


----------



## Dan DeBord (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice rig.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 23, 2018)

Had one and thankfully sold it after dumping over $8,000 into "issues". Hope you have better luck.


----------



## walters (Mar 24, 2018)

*Truck*

I haven't talk to anyone who said anything bad about the 2013 up 6.7 powerstroke, my mechanic says it's rare he ever touches one, now I did here the 11 and 12s had a turbo issue, but they got it ironed out, have a friend with a 2011 that has never seen a shop...but we will take it as it comes.., I know it pulls better than any truck I've owned, and I've owned them all


----------



## MOTS (Mar 25, 2018)

Walters, that's a fine combo! We camp a good bit and I've been in a lot 5th wheels and those like yours, when set up are amazing!


----------



## walters (Mar 25, 2018)

*Thanks*

Thanks, we are tickled with it, started with a pop-up 22 years ago and worked our way up sense, we have always camped since the day we was married


----------



## plumber_1969 (Mar 26, 2018)

walters said:


> Don't wanna turn this into a 6.0 blow thread...please



Sorry, I was having flashbacks


----------



## walters (Mar 26, 2018)

*Understand*



plumber_1969 said:


> Sorry, I was having flashbacks


I understand, things like that can leave a bad taste in your mouth, but at least Ford didn't take the Bail out...

Ive never liked Chevrolet myself but boy they are building a beautiful truck these days, I think Ram, Chevy and Ford are all building great trucks now from what I've heard


----------

